
SpeakUp Linux Backdoor Sets Up for Major Attack - arayh
https://threatpost.com/speakup-linux-backdoor/141431/
======
LinuxBender
I've seen discussion of this on a few sites, but none of them explain how this
is Linux related. It appears they find vulnerable installations of JBoss and
PHP applications to gain access, but there are no details around persistence.
i.e. They cover the C&C aspect, but not the root attack vectors and
persistence.

Does anyone have a link to the Linux rootkit aspect?

